# Final Fantasy XIII



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2010)

One month to go. I can't fucking wait. Booking a couple of days off work and locking myself in.

Anyone else looking forward to it? It's on Xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2010)

meh

for me FFVII  was the cut off point

bring back the superfamikon


----------



## kained&able (Feb 9, 2010)

Will wait for a review but i would imagine i will be getting it.


dave


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Mr. QofG's is a massive FF fan and I think is already slightly weeing himself in excitement at the thought of this!

I have never played but it was one of those games I am happy to sit and watch while knitting or something other dometsic shit while he plays because the graphics, story and music are so good.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> meh
> 
> for me FFVII  was the cut off point
> 
> bring back the superfamikon



Same here, though FFX did look pretty juicy I didnt have time to get into it. FFVII was just the business wasnt it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2010)

FFVII sits up there alongside Top Gun, The Wire, Band of Brothers and The Corrections (by Jonathan Frantzen) as my favourite pieces of art/culture/media. Remarkable game.

You're pretty much guaranteed it'll be a 8/10+ title.

It's going to be incredibly beautiful. They're always the best looking games.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm getting it for the 360.

Once I finish XII that is. Currently grinding my way through it on the PS2, it's an awesome game. The Gambit system is great and I'm about 35 hours in at the moment. XIII looks amazing though, graphically it looks so lush.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

Last one I played was 8, the last one I played properly was 7 (which was crap) the SNES days were classic but I must admit something about this has caught my attention. Seriously considering getting it..!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Same here, though FFX did look pretty juicy I didnt have time to get into it. FFVII was just the business wasnt it?



FFX was good - engaging story, excellent visuals. His favourite is FFVII though.

Excellent music in that too, especially the main theme


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> the last one I played properly was 7 (which was crap)



As always, obligatory WTF


----------



## Boppity (Feb 9, 2010)

I enjoyed FFX. FFVII is my favourite.

My brother had all of them back when we lived at home so I was able to indulge my nerdy side. I don't currently own any consoles, so I'm not up to date anymore.

FF X-2 killed it for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> As always, obligatory WTF


----------



## debaser (Feb 9, 2010)

I've read bits that say its increadbly linear, which Is an odd critisim for a ff game, very few open towns and a lot of fight - cinematic - fight - cinematic etc.. but with a good enougth story to compensate. The new fight mechanic looks pretty good as well, can't wait!


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 9, 2010)

I know we've been over this before K_E, but you're so wrong.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 9, 2010)

He really, really is. I've been arguing this one with him for 8 years.

God, that's sad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> I know we've been over this before K_E, but you're so wrong.



I'm not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> He really, really is. I've been arguing this one with him for 8 years.
> 
> God, that's sad.



Heh I enjoy it's a real joy.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 9, 2010)

FFVII is the best RPG ever!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2010)

revol68 said:


> FFVII is the best RPG ever!



Haha! I rest my case.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 13, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Same here, though FFX did look pretty juicy I didnt have time to get into it. FFVII was just the business wasnt it?



i don't dislike FFVII   but  my   fav   is probably FFVI


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2010)

FFVII is good but Dark Chronicle and Dragon Quest VIII are better, IMO.


----------

